# C31 Connections to TV question



## erbe232 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I am going to be getting DirecTV installed this Saturday, and will be getting the Genie HD DVR installed on my living room television. In the bedroom, I will be getting the Genie client, and was wondering what type of connections can be made from it. The television I have for the bedroom does not have an HDMI port but does have component cables to support HD viewing. Does the Genie client support this? Any help would be greatly appreciated to this newby! Thanks.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

The C31 only has HDMI out and port called a 10 pin mini din that can have componat cabling with a special cable Directv has. I'm not sure if the techs carry the C31 componant cabling with them all tho they can get it.

Welcome to DBS talk :welcome:


----------



## erbe232 (Oct 31, 2012)

Is there anyway I can request this special cable maybe by calling customer service and asking them to include on the order that the cable is needed? And do you know the exact name for the cable if this is a possibility? Also thanks for the response and the welcome!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You could call and request that it be put in the notes for the installer. That may help get the installer to bring it, but still isn't a 100% guarantee. You could also see if DirecTV could just ship you one, but I'm not sure if they do or not.

Otherwise you could just order one yourself and have it on hand when the installer gets there. Then if he does have them with you can return it, or just keep it as a spare.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...RECTV-H25-and-C31-(H2510PIN)-18-94A1CS-008-01
http://www.amazon.com/Directv-H25-C...=UTF8&qid=1351698782&sr=8-1&keywords=H2510PIN


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I had a Genie/HR34 and two C31 units installed last weekend.

I was able to obtain one component breakout cable like you described, and one composite breakout cable, from the installer. I didn't arrange that ahead of time, but I'm glad he had them both.

I wanted one of each to be more flexible with what I have going on with the two C31 locations. One is connected to the HDTV via HDMI, but I also wanted to drive the audio to a small stereo independently of whether the television is turned on. I'm currently using the component breakout cable for that location, but I'm using only the two audio plugs.

The composite one is used on a small SD set in my basement. I may swap the two and try running the basement C31 through my a/v receiver, which accepts component but not HDMI.

Prior to my installation, I checked with a local business that installs satellite systems, and they seemed to have at least one of the two cables in stock. As Beerstalker said, there are online options as well.


----------



## erbe232 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I think I will order the one from Amazon for 1 cent. Can't beat that deal. Again thanks and I look forward to more discussion on the forums!


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Directv will supply the cable upon request as a purchise. But the techs should have them and if they don't they should be able to get them brought to your house durring install. 
If you do go with the amazon buy make sure it's a 10 pin not a 4 5 6 7 8 or 9 pin cable.


----------



## tthen (Aug 21, 2006)

I had my h34 and (4) c31's installed last Friday. I needed one of the a/v cables foran older tv (CRT) for the kids room. The tech told me these were in short supply. I got his last one.

I also purchased the 10 pin dongle for component from solid signal after the install. I found out the hdmi input on my 2007 was intermittent. The component cable works great.

I would be nervous about purchasing the one from amazon. Sounds to good to be true.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

erbe232 said:


> Thank you all for your help. I think I will order the one from Amazon for 1 cent. Can't beat that deal. Again thanks and I look forward to more discussion on the forums!





tthen said:


> I would be nervous about purchasing the one from amazon. Sounds to good to be true.


I bought that cable through Amazon in September for my H25. Seller is Total Comm, Inc. Got it four days after ordering. It was $4.99 for shipping, but for $5.00 total, it was an excellent deal.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

When our daughter and son in law had the install done, the tech had the requisite cables for component or composite for the various antiquated TVs. Two composite and one component along with three HDMI for the more modern sets. He said they are like gold in the warehouse. He has a stash built up.


----------

